# Need information/owner's manual for Total Shop



## botietruck (Oct 31, 2009)

Okay, no laughing! I just acquired a Total Shop woodworking rig (somewhat of a Shopsmith clone) and it appears to be about 5 tools in one. It runs great and looks to have very little wear. I'm not sure if I will keep it, but I was wondering if anyone might know something about it or better yet, have a manual on it. From what I have read, the company is no longer in business. Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey Bob, Google wasn't much help, but you probably looked there already.
Coincidentally, I got a ShopSmith model 10er a few weeks ago, circa 1948, not a mark V for sure…and I dont' think the parts for it swap with the TotalShop either…well, maybe a screw or bolt or something.
Good luck.
r/
Pete


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Bob,
Changed the search and got this hit.
http://www.samallen.com/wwwboard/messages/18890.html
With this email address.
[email protected]
Says he has a manual and will copy it for costs.


----------



## botietruck (Oct 31, 2009)

Pete, Where have you been? We played phone tag a month or so ago, not sure if you left me a message or how the phone tag started. Anyway, thanks for the response and good luck with your Shopsmith. A co-worker is restoring a SS that his father-in-law gave him. 
Any projects going on now? I just finished my woodworking table, will shoot some pics later.


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey Bob,
Been buying tools and working in the shop.
Started making custom Military Challenge coin holders a few weeks back…turning them on the lathe…haven't gotten around to posting any pics.
Started a web site on google…just search for "pndswipes"...it's the only hit you'll get on google.
Also been turning some bowls, vases, walking canes, Christmas ornaments…not really doing much of anything hey.


----------



## VORTA5 (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a total shop manual if interested I can make you a copy


----------



## Maeg (Apr 10, 2016)

I am searching for a Total Shop manual. I see that Vorta5 says he has one. Can I get a copy?


----------



## StiltzWi (Apr 6, 2016)

If it were me I would get the Total shop running well then sell it. I have a 1978 shopsmith and sold my old 1957 Shopsmith 10ER. I liked them both but did not like having to used the table saw then set up for drilling then re-setup for sawing etc…. The last thing I don't like about them is to make an angled cut the length of the board you have to tilt the table. That's an operation that always scared the blank out of me. So I only did it when I absolutely had too. The Total shop is a clone of the Shopsmith in my opinion


----------



## VORTA5 (Feb 8, 2016)

Sure, what is your email address and I can scan it and send it through there, also if your looking for parts I am selling mine I have a shopsmith mark v and 10ER so I really don't need 3


----------



## Maeg (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks Vorta5 for the copy of the manual
email: [email protected]

Thank you and I will contact you for parts if needed. I just got the total shop from a family member and I am assembling it. Thanks again!


----------



## Manderson4 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hey Vorta5 do you by chance still have the total shop manual? If so would be willing to email it to me? I just recently bought one and it didn't come with a manual.


----------



## rcole491 (Oct 30, 2017)

I am looking for parts and a manual for a Total Shop. I thought I saw on this forum that someone had a Total Shop for Sale. If anyone, has a manual i would love to get a copy, email would be great. Mandreson4 did you have the Total shop for sale? I have a Total Shop however it was missing a good many parts when i bought it.


----------



## ray5809 (Sep 26, 2008)

I also acquired a Total Shop 5 in 1 machine. Did anyone find a manual for it in PDF? Could anyone send me a copy? Thank you in advance. 
Ray M.


----------



## MayoLavelles (2 mo ago)

VORTA5 said:


> Sure, what is your email address and I can scan it and send it through there, also if your looking for parts I am selling mine I have a shopsmith mark v and 10ER so I really don't need 3


 I am looking for a Total Shop manual because when my husband died he left his Total Shop to his cousin and I can't find my husband's instruction manual. I know this link is old but I thought I'd try. My e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## Aristotle (15 d ago)

VORTA5 said:


> I have a total shop manual if interested I can make you a copy


 Hi, I just bought the TotalShop machine and don't know anything about it. If you still have the manual, would you please share it with me also? Happy new year to you and all your loved ones.


----------

